# Difference between body cream and body lotion?



## Marisol

Whenever I have gone to VS or Bath &amp; Body Works, I have seen body creams and body lotions. When I read the back of the item for the description, there doesn't seem to be a description that tells me the difference. Do you guys know what the difference is?


----------



## Angie2006

The lotions are lighter, the creams are more moisturizing. ei: I have really dry skin so I don't even bother buying lotions anymore, if it can be pumped out, it's not going to work for me...too thin...only creams/butters for me.

A person with normal skin could use the cream and they would just use less of it.


----------



## Leony

Agree with Angie. I have a normal body skin, but I use and prefer body cream a lot since it moisturize longer than body lotion.


----------



## Angie2006

Moisturizers work by creating a barrier to hold your own moisture in...if you use the thicker stuff, it's a better barrier.


----------



## spazbaby

Creams are definitely thicker and more moisturizing than lotions, but I prefer lotions (especially in the summer). Aside from my oily face, my skin tends to be fairly normal in the summer and a bit dry in the winter. I am very heat intolerant and sweat heavily in the heat or when I exercise, so my skin has to be able to breathe. Some creams are so thick that I feel like I'm suffocating.


----------



## Maja

Exactly. Body creams are more nourishing / moisturizing compared to body lotions. I prefer creams or even body butters because of my dry skin. But in the summer, lotions are more than enough.


----------



## Lia

The difference is the quantity of water and oil, because basically both are emulsions of water+oil. Lotions are emulsions where oil is spread (dispersed?) into water (more water than oil). Creams are emulsions where water is spread on oil (more oil than water), making it thicker.


----------



## kaeisme

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Exactly. Body creams are more nourishing / moisturizing compared to body lotions. I prefer creams or even body butters because of my dry skin. But in the summer, lotions are more than enough.


----------



## PerfectMistake

I would say - do a body cream after a shower, and lotion during the day.

That always seems like a good thing, not sure why haha! I hardly need a cream, because my skin is pretty moisturized itself. But on occasion, I use it when I really feel dry (usually in the winter time).


----------



## KristieTX

I agree with the others, creams are much more moisturizing. I normally use lotions in the summer, which work perfectly fine, but creams are definitely good in the wintertime when I am dryer than a brick. LOL


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* I would say - do a body cream after a shower, and lotion during the day.
That always seems like a good thing, not sure why haha! I hardly need a cream, because my skin is pretty moisturized itself. But on occasion, I use it when I really feel dry (usually in the winter time).

Moisturizers are supposed to be applied after the shower, since the skin is softer and it gets absorbed. On dry skin the absorption is almost none.
The difference between creams and creamy lotions, when it comes to dermatologic applications (like topical remedies) the creams are indicated when the area is smaller, and lotions when it's a big area to be covered.

But when it comes to moisturizers , i also prefer creams! I just loove the thickness of them


----------



## Marisol

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

I always wondered what was the difference.


----------



## sheilarose

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 
I always wondered what was the difference.

I have dry feet, so the cream stays on so much longer, and penetrates much deeper than the lotion.


----------

